# Big Dummy Suspension Fork



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

When it comes to suspension forks for the Big Dummy Surly spews the following:
_Suspension forks - The Big Dummy stock fork measures 425mm from axle to crown, which puts it in the compatibility range of suspension forks with 80-100mm travel. One thing you need to consider before putting a suspension fork on your long bike is that your body weight is more centered between the front and rear wheels than on a standard-length bike. This effectively takes some weight off the rear wheel and puts it onto the front wheel. So if you weigh 180 lbs (82kg), a suspension fork on a standard bike registers approximately 56 lbs (25kg) of your total weight. Meanwhile, a suspension fork on a Big Dummy would register approximately 90 lbs (41kg), or half your total body weight. So you'll need a suspension fork on which you can significantly increase the spring compression to compensate for the effective weight addition. Otherwise you'll probably be bottoming out the fork and/or it'll feel like you're riding something very saggy._

With this in mind what brand/model suspension fork would fit the criteria the best? I weigh 200 lbs and I want a good fork but really want to try a suspension fork.

OSRL


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

There are many that will tell you any cheap fork will be fine, but I would lean towards a larger, wider stanction fork or even a tandem rated fork...

I wouldn't put a 32mm fork on a dummy. Maybe a 34mm. But probably a 36mm...


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

What about a fat tire up front?

An Even Bigger Dummy | Blog | Surly Bikes


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I have already done the fat bike ...so with this build I want to go with the suspension fork.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never thought about putting a suspension fork on a Dummy but maybe I'd do a b+ pike. Nice, big stantions, boostspacing for a slightly stronger wheel... In order to do this I'd probably run a 3" Knard on a Rabbit Hole on the back to equalize the height a little.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I've never thought about putting a suspension fork on a Dummy but maybe I'd do a b+ pike. Nice, big stantions, boostspacing for a slightly stronger wheel... In order to do this I'd probably run a 3" Knard on a Rabbit Hole on the back to equalize the height a little.


Ok...I get everything you said but the b+ pike?


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I emailed Surly and here is what Chris Wray said:

_I would recommend a good quality fork with at least 32mm stanchions and an air spring. RockShox forks are nice because they are easily serviceable and parts are readily available. The Recon is a pretty good fork for the money. You could also look into getting a dirt jump fork like the Argyle. They usually come with a coil spring so they will not be as adjustable, but they are some of the burliest 26" forks out there, so that might be a good option also._

The Argyle is big bucks so maybe the Recon?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> Ok...I get everything you said but the b+ pike?


Rockshox Pike for a 27.5x3" wheel. This so you'd get the Boost hub spacing. Maybe it would have too much a to c. I didn't check.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

you'll need at least 160mm of travel for all the rad cargo hauling you'll do.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

did you find a fork for the dummy?


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Not yet...just doing the research...


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

any promising options?


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Probably the Recon...any ideas Syncro? 
I just visited the LBS yesterday and checked out the availability of the Big Dummy frame. Almost a grand... OUCH.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*I asked the same question a while back*

I asked a similar question a while back:

http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/suspension-fork-big-dummy-840884.html

I ended up using a RockShox Tora Coil 85-130 with a firm coil









This guy used the same:

https://bicyclenomad.com/2012/07/10/reckoning-tour-testing-a-surly-big-dummy/

Some guys rode a Dummy from Alaska to tip of S. America on mostly dirt roads and wrote about why they chose a coil fork over air. Their page is here but I couldn't find the exact reference as to their decision, it was essentially, when an air fork goes it's done but a coil fork will still provide some benefit even if it's toast.

Riding the Spine


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Bong....
I will check it out. How do you like yours? 

Oh...that's amazing how you carry that bolder around for a table.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> Thanks Bong....
> I will check it out. How do you like yours?
> 
> Oh...that's amazing how you carry that bolder around for a table.


It served its purpose. The fork didn't have to be super dynamic or responsive, but just something to soak up a day's riding. I'm going to take it off and rebuild it this winter. Which brings up another point; before you buy, look on eBay to see if service kits and parts are available and affordable.

Oh, that rock...that's my small one.


----------

